# Our Version of Shark Week!! (MUST SEE)



## TeamMahiFishing (Jul 16, 2014)

Hey everyone as y'all know shark week is now over. So in dedication to it we put together some clips to show some of the stuff we do as a team to help conserve aquatic sea life, especially sharks. We love the thrill of an awesome fight with man vs. beast, but at the end of the day its all about seeing that fish live again to create another story for other fisherman. Hope y'all like the video and please make sure to watch in 1080P as all of our footage was shot on our GoPro 3+ HERO's!! Special Thanks to AVET Reels and Yeti Coolers!! Let us know how you like the video in the comments!


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

Sweet thanks. Nice quality and music. Is that all in Texas or do I see some Fl. In there too??


----------



## Fishingmatt (Aug 16, 2012)

Nice video, not much more thrilling than land based shark fishing


----------



## Paul-nm (May 30, 2014)

Sweet vid!! Thanks for sharing. Good luck to team Mahi...


----------



## Alwaysinshorts (Jun 14, 2012)

Awesome video.


----------



## edjman (Aug 13, 2013)

Nice video and great fish. Good job!




:work::work:
SEAWEED


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

Great video!


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

X-2 Great Video! What was the location for the video?


----------



## alex.looney (Aug 14, 2014)

Watched all your videos after seeing this one. Sick footage. Can't wait for y'all to post more, keep it up!


----------

